# Lexus SC400 rims fit 350Z?



## blo333 (Jan 27, 2010)

does anyone know if rims from a Lexus SC400 soarer fit my 2007 Nissan 350Z?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not sure. you'll have to check the bolt pattern and offset. Im gonna say it might be close.


----------

